# Nachtangeln in holland



## Marvin2016 (28. Januar 2017)

Hallo,

Ich hab mal ne frage und zwar wollte ich demnächst mit meinem dad in holland an der maas oder am Kanal ne Nacht angeln gehen und wir haben da unterschiedliche zelte da wollt ich fragen ob die erlaubt sind wenn wir die Böden weglassen.

Meins: http://www.angelsport.de/saenger-anaconda-uncle-franks-home-ii-zelt_0134832.html

Dad: http://www.eurotackle.nl/Merkenshop...-d5MP-kUvT3S8aCE0r_oSApGATd05716AmhoCPsfw_wcB

Mfg 

Marvin


----------



## MAAKMASTER (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachtangeln in holland*

Hallo Marvin,
Beide Zelte sind nicht erlaubt.
Müßen beide ohne Boden und Türe sein !!!!!!!! Ansonsten wird es teuer, ist dann Wildes Campen.

mfg. Willi


----------



## wilhelm (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachtangeln in holland*

Sieh mal hier ist es sehr gut beschrieben.

http://www.hsv-deswalm.nl/de/nieuws/nachtvisserij-en-schuilgelegenheden


----------



## Marvin2016 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachtangeln in holland*

Und das hier http://m.am-angelsport-onlineshop.d...XIvJOujdcYd5DEQvVuujg9FouxAK66cQqPRoCPZHw_wcB

Da kann man die Front und den Boden komplett rausnehme.


----------



## wilhelm (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachtangeln in holland*

Marvin, in der Niederländischen Beschreibung steht in Kurzform das der Überwurf nicht mehr wie 180` betragen darf, der Boden ist zweitrangig.
Stellt du eine Liege auf oder nimmst einen Schlafsack hast du ein echtes Problem.
Siehe auch nochmal hier,( zur Not bitte übersetzen lassen,ist nicht so einfach mit den Regeln.)
Kurz Gemeinde muss zustimmen und in der Erlaubnis muss es stehen.
http://www.sportvisserijnederland.n...regels/binnenwater/tent-boot-en-katapult.html


----------



## Marvin2016 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachtangeln in holland*

Dann muss ich mein brolly mal wieder rauskramen das wäre das hier http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/3618883...1852-0%26rvr_id%3D1160117805378&ul_noapp=true

Das hat nur 152cm breite wenn ich da 2 Stühle für mich und meinen dad darunter stelle geht das dann.


----------



## wilhelm (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachtangeln in holland*

Ich denke das wird gehen.


----------



## Marvin2016 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachtangeln in holland*

Also es darf einfach nicht breiter als 180cm sein bei höhe und tiefe ist es egal ?


----------



## wilhelm (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachtangeln in holland*

Nein da hast du was falsch verstanden.
Der Schirm darf nur zur Hälfte mit dem Überwurf verschlossen sein also 180 Grad/Winkel außerdem keine Türen und Fenster.
Auch beim Schlafen solltest du nicht erwischt werden.
Da du aber wie ich vermute in einen Niederländischen Verein eintreten wirst kannst du die Details dort genau abklären.wie gesagt Nachtangeln mit Schirm ist etwas merkwürdig geregelt und die Bussgelder sind krass hoch.
Lass dir mit google diese Seite mal übersetzen Marvin,

http://www.karpervissersonline.nl/2011/03/02/nachtvissen/


----------



## pennfanatic (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachtangeln in holland*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Marvin, in der Niederländischen Beschreibung steht in Kurzform das der Überwurf nicht mehr wie 180` betragen darf, der Boden ist zweitrangig.
> Stellt du eine Liege auf oder nimmst einen Schlafsack hast du ein echtes Problem.
> Siehe auch nochmal hier,( zur Not bitte übersetzen lassen,ist nicht so einfach mit den Regeln.)
> Kurz Gemeinde muss zustimmen und in der Erlaubnis muss es stehen.
> http://www.sportvisserijnederland.n...regels/binnenwater/tent-boot-en-katapult.html



Meinsgt du 180 cm oder 180 Grad.


----------



## Marvin2016 (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Nachtangeln in holland*

Ahso jetzt hab ich es verstanden ich dachte die dürfen nur 180cm breit sein und vorne komplett offen.
Ja schlafen möchten wir ja nicht, einfach nur 2 Stühle reinstellen zum sitzen falls es regnet.
Und bisschen vor Wind geschützt.
Danke euch für die antworten.

Mfg 

Marvin


----------

